
Resig: The DOM is a Mess @ Yahoo - astrec
http://www.slideshare.net/jeresig/the-dom-is-a-mess-yahoo?type=presentation
======
jeresig
The full presentation and slides can be found over here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=462970>

